# tank size for a bristlenose plec



## Pac-Man

whats the minimum tank size for a bristlenose pleco??? i was just curious...


----------



## flynngriff

I'd say a 29 gallon is about the minimum. Others might agree or disagree, though.


----------



## garfieldnfish

Most sites list 20 gal as the minimum.


----------



## DavidDoyle

The smallest tank I have an adult bristle in is 15 gals. The tank is heavily planted and well filtered. This has been its home for several years.


----------



## fishfreaks

i would say atleast a 20 gallon


----------



## flynngriff

Well, they say that BN plecos only get to be 5 or 6 inches long, but I have one that's about 7 inches long in my 29 gallon tank. I wouldn't want to keep him in a 20 gallon.

I don't even know if he's stopped growing or not yet... Maybe it's just a mutant!


----------



## osteoporoosi

Mine are also big, 5-6 inches. I vote 29 gallons.


----------



## Pac-Man

ok 29 gall seems like a good size, i keep my future pleco in that. lol osteo when i saw u replied i tgought u were going to say 55 gallons. just kidding :wink:


----------



## Damon

20 gallons well cared for, but 29-30 is what I would put a BNP in.


----------



## Pac-Man

cool, ok. i understand they are sensitive to nitrates and nitrites. what are some good tank mates for them???


----------



## osteoporoosi

Actually they are the hardiest fish I have ever housed- I think they would live even in a mudpuddle. Some people keep them even with tanganyikas, but ph 6-8 would be fine, hardness is irrelevant.
They are bit aggressive towards corys, but loaches and other bottomfish that aren't that sensitive go well. 
And they breed like rabbits, it isn't a good idea mixing two sexes.


----------



## Osiris

how is 29g different then 20L other then taller? they are bottem dwelers so 20L would be same difference eh?

MP
AKA Instegator


----------

